# good sites on the net for mac



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

Can you all pass on your favorite sites and their worth for old (PowerMac 350, OS 9 for example) and new Macs (downloads, freeware, shareware, upgrades, servers, links.... the web in general what, etc.) to us all.
  Your input would be very nice on this forum. Thanks.
  If this has been done before? I'm sorry.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 6, 2006)

Jag's House

68kforum.com

Low End Mac

68K Macintosh Liberation Army

Mac512.com

Home Page of Gamba

Pure-Mac

These sites help me take care of my Quadra 650 and my PowerBook Duo 230.


----------



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Nixgeek. I'll check them out. Your servant, Reed


----------



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

Okay, 
    I'm still looking to get my old Realplayer Basic back (OS 9.2  G350 Blue). I'm not a complicated kind of guy. All for OS X or later for the moment.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.macnews.com
http://www.macobserver.com
http://www.versiontracker.com (OS 9 and X)
http://www.macfixit.com


----------



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Natobasso,
 Very nice. Will bookmark them seeing how I'm a klutz. Just found a realplayerbasic free download for OS 9.... on a pure-mac link. From Seattle of all places. Cool.
 All the best.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 7, 2006)

reed said:


> Thanks Natobasso,
> Very nice. Will bookmark them seeing how I'm a klutz. Just found a realplayerbasic free download for OS 9.... on a pure-mac link. From Seattle of all places. Cool.
> All the best.



I was going to mention that Pure-Mac should have had the direct download link for all Mac versions....and then I saw your post.


----------



## symphonix (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.ripdifferent.com/ - info for backing up DVDs, etc.

http://forum.videohelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=219112 - good info for video conversion

http://freemacware.com/ - Awesome freeware for Mac blog.

http://macupdate.com/ - Similar to VersionTracker

http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/showcase/details.php?wid=1510 - A must-have widget that you can't find on Apple's downloads page. Check it out. 

http://www.perian.org/ - QuickTime codec pack for dozens of popular video formats.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 8, 2006)

Find any Apple related web site through MacPicks. That page list almost any Mac related site on the net (note the page numbers near the bottom of the page).


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 8, 2006)

THat freemacware.com was a good one.  Thanks symphonix.


----------



## reed (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks everybody. Some cool sites. In the bookmarks, what.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 30, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> THat freemacware.com was a good one.  Thanks symphonix.


Ditto.


----------



## reed (Nov 12, 2006)

Again, thanks guys.

Hey! Here is a stupid question: "bad Mac sites." Try that one on for size. All the best.


----------



## BLEEDINGSKULLS (Dec 4, 2006)

www.macupdate.com has always been my favourite.
Bad mac sites? I honestly havn't come across any.


----------



## reed (Dec 15, 2006)

me neither bleedingskulls.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 15, 2006)

http://thinksecret.com/
For some unsubstantiated articles.


----------



## cleo (Mar 16, 2007)

anyone know of free screen savers.....some say there free..but there not free
i had one i bought but i lost it when i re installed my mac... no i did not have a back up.......i had a fish screen saver.... thanks for any help...


----------



## Analog Worms (Mar 21, 2007)

http://www.macgamefiles.com/

Games, demos and stuff.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 6, 2007)

Some good stuff so far!  

Additionally, I quite like some of these sites:


*For more rumors:*

Mac Rumors

Mac OS Rumors


*For news:*

MacUser (U.K.)

MacWorld (U.K.)

MacCentral


*Tips and tricks:*

Mac OS X Hints


*Games:*

Inside Mac Games


*Widgets:*

DashboardWidgets


*Research:*

MacResearch

Mekentosj

Macs in Chemistry


*Miscellaneous (rumors, design, software, etc.):*

RAILhead Design

Accelerate Your Mac


----------



## bbloke (Apr 6, 2007)

cleo said:


> anyone know of free screen savers.....some say there free..but there not free
> i had one i bought but i lost it when i re installed my mac... no i did not have a back up.......i had a fish screen saver.... thanks for any help...


One place to start looking might be the Icons and Screensavers section of Apple's web pages, where they provide links to third party software.  

Also, Phill Ryu's blog seems to have a nice list of ten screensavers.

More can be found at Really Slick software's web site.  I've used Solar Winds, Helios, and Euphoria in the past.

I also quite like Metamercury.

I hope this gets you started, at least!


----------



## reed (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks bbloke. We never have enough.


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 8, 2007)

MacTracker
Google


----------



## reed (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice icemanjc. Thanks


----------

